# Oase thermo 600 vs fluval g6



## Deano3 (4 Jul 2018)

Hi everyone i know there is a few threads about the oase filters i am just after your opinions.
 i have recently purchased a fluval g6 and looks brand new apparently only been used for 3 weeks. However i am thinking about getting a aquascaper 900 cannot decide bwetween the 900 or 600 (900 means larger water changes etc but i think looks better as like more rectangle tanks) and dont know if the fluval g6 would be sufficent or sell it and get the oase thermo filter  as rated higher LPH and also would have to buy a heater for the g6.

Opinions please
Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Millns84 (5 Jul 2018)

I'd have thought the G6 would be more than adequate for your tank.

You could always buy an inline heater if you don't want one in the tank.


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Jul 2018)

I had a similar quandary and didn't know which way to go.

The massive pro of the Oase is that it has the built in heater. It also has a pre-filter like the G6 but it's nothing like it and also requires a lot of room above to get it out to clean in comparison to the G6 so unless you have a very tall cabinet then you would have to disconnect it every time you wanted to clean it which for me was too much and left me with the G6 as the winner.

I have both an aquascaper 600 and 900 all using Fluval G6 filters but I do use 2 on the 900; overkill maybe?

I'm unsure quite how the Oase does perform but reading suggests 1250 LPH whereas the G6 has 1000 LPH.
The G6 has a pump capable of 2460 LPH yet the flow rate is only 1000 LPH.
You read in a lot of places about pumps not reaching the flow manufacturers state which is where the G6 publishing both the pump performance and filter flow rate I think is useful.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jul 2018)

Yeah thats the thing i know the g6 would be adequate for the 600 but not sure about the 900 and thinking should i but the oase if get a 900 but unsure, is the  aquascaper 900 a better looking tank and cabinet with 2 doors etc ? And George says the 900 has a oase thermo 600 in some youtibe vids

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Jul 2018)

Deano3 said:


> Yeah thats the thing i know the g6 would be adequate for the 600 but not sure about the 900 and thinking should i but the oase if get a 900 but unsure, is the  aquascaper 900 a better looking tank and cabinet with 2 doors etc ? And George says the 900 has a oase thermo 600 in some youtibe vids
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't have the 900 aquarium on an EA cabinet so couldn't tell you.
I think having 2x G6 on the 900 might be a bit overkill.


----------



## Siege (5 Jul 2018)

G6 with an Eheim skim 350 and see how you go?

Alternatively keep the G6 (as you have it already) and add a small filter in addition if you want.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jul 2018)

Dont want enheim skim as going to use aquascaper inlet with built in skim and alsp dont want 2 filters running.

Cannot decide beetween the aquascaper 900 or 600 and cannot dicide keep the fluval g6 and buy inline heater or just sell amd get the oase with built in heater.

I know the g6 would be sufficent for the 600 but not sure about 900. 

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

